# Anyone Else Been Keeping A Doncaster fund?



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Are me and Bowie the only ones that have been squirreling away a little money every week towards our donnie stash?
:lol2:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

No-one?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i did but spent it lol. now i may not be able to go because of exams. ive been so busy with exams i forgot what date it is. :whistling2: *awaits answer* lol


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> i did but spent it lol. now i may not be able to go because of exams. ive been so busy with exams i forgot what date it is. :whistling2: *awaits answer* lol


8th this sunday


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

wont be going :sad:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Why not? I'm going and it's my final deadline for all college work this weekend, and I don't live in doncaster!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

well ive got exams all next week building up to the show and exams on the monday and all next week after the show. plus i forgot all about it and am totally skint


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> , and I don't live in doncaster!


lucky you... wish i didnt live in doncaster.. lmao... i dunno if i can be bothered to go now as heard its mainly corns and leos.. yawn..


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> lucky you... wish i didnt live in doncaster.. lmao... i dunno if i can be bothered to go now as heard its mainly corns and leos.. yawn..


 
*LEOS BABY!!!!!*


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> lucky you... wish i didnt live in doncaster.. quote]
> 
> x2 lol and i live in denaby :2thumb::bash:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> Snake_Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > lucky you... wish i didnt live in doncaster.. quote]
> ...


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> joe0709 said:
> 
> 
> > shit your round the corner mate.. conis here!!!
> ...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> lucky you... wish i didnt live in doncaster.. lmao... i dunno if i can be bothered to go now as heard its mainly corns and leos.. yawn..


Yeah, just like nearly every reptile shop.

At the shows I've been to I've seen:

Royals (both morph and normal, of various ages)
Various ratsnakes (from all continents)
Kings and milks
Pine snakes
Garters
Various house snakes 
Hognoses
Boas - common, redtail, tree, rainbow and sand, of various ages
Antaresia pythons
Beardies
Plateds
Fat-tails
Various stickyfeet geckos....

Yeah, there's a lot of corns and leos, because everyone and their dog breeds them. 

And back on topic.... I have a Terramundi pot that I've been filling since the Doncaster show in September last year. I'll be breaking that this weekend although I don't expect to find anything this early in the year that I'm desperate to have.


----------



## shootinglou79 (Jan 19, 2006)

joe0709 said:


> Snake_Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > haha wicked may see you sometime round the shithole that is donny lol got to say not all of it is bad though
> ...


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

this may sound like a really silly question, but do u need cash or do the tables have card thingys?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> this may sound like a really silly question, but do u need cash or do the tables have card thingys?


I'd assume that it'd be cash only, but I haven't been so I'm not sure. I used to go to the YAF shows there and they were cash only...hope this helps:blush:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You need cash. I don't think anyone other than MAYBE a livefood/equipment wholesaler would have any facility to take card payments. 

Remember that the people at the show are "us" - they're not traders, they're breeders and keepers. If they owned a shop they wouldn't be allowed to sell livestock.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Woww Ssthisto - we have a terramundi pot too which we put out little ladys birthday money into 

Totally random bit of info there but not heard of anyone else with one


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Woww Ssthisto - we have a terramundi pot too which we put out little ladys birthday money into
> 
> Totally random bit of info there but not heard of anyone else with one


*chuckle* One of the sites I do work for does personalised ones, so we've got two - one that's a sort of stormy 'wash' pattern - and another that is custom-painted.

I do like 'em - but I may upset people if I've got handfuls of change to pay with!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

lol ours came as a present on the birth of our son 3 years ago - we put any cash he gets off grandparents and stuff in it if it is under £5 - anthing over £5 goes into his trust fund.

It is a good 3/4 way full with £1 coins though so he should have some fun cash when we let him break it


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Think we've got a little off topic here :whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I havnt bothered saving but ive not long been paid. I only want cresties but doubt ill get hold of any there as so many people want them, were having a roadtrip that day  also going scales & tails, snakes & adders and shirley aquatics, ive gotta get some from somewhere  Plus its my birthday monday so ill con the rents into giving me my money a day early :blush:
~Hana


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

While you're in the area you should go to capricorn connection in Osset, aquatica in wakefield and paws for thought (york road) in leeds
xxx


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers :2thumb: Ill mention it to the driver:lol2: Me and James will love it, not sure Martyns petrol costs will :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I've not been saving, cos if I take too much cash I'll come home with another pet :lol2:

We have enough reps for the time being, I may get some equipment though. I want some nice leo hides :2thumb:


----------

